# First Impression And Comments



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

My wife got home last night with our new 28krs. I love it but have a couple of comments that perhaps you folks can shed some light on. First, why the tip out drawer.......I see no purpose of this at all. Second, we have no electrical plug-in around the sink/stove area. The only one is up by the TV. And lastly, under the dinette cushions, are this paneling covers for the storage area beneath. Im 205lbs, and already broke thru one. Perhaps is wasn't centered correctly....can simple 1/4 plywood be substituted? Thanks in advance


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer!

As far as the seating issue - really odd because we've had heavier than that sit on both our current and past Outback with no issues. As soon as you put more than one person on there, the weight can double. Likely it was at an odd angle or something, or maybe was damaged with a hairline crack before you even sat on it?

Whatever your replacement board is, just make sure it's thin enough that your cushions can still fit back into place. I suspect such a light material is used in the first place to help keep overall weight of the trailer down, since the seating frame is likely designed to support/distribute the weight. Might be worth calling the dealer back to see if they can save you the hassle of making your own by replacing the broken one with another one they might have on the lot....

I agree with the tip-out drawer. We ended up using it to store a bunch of yet-to-be used kitchen sponges.

I'm sure someone can shed some light on the plug issue as well...

Happy camping!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tip out drawers are useless and I assume a Keystone corner cutter. As for outlets, yeah, no kidding! we have one by the dinette and I bought a small folding table that holds my griddle perfectly so we do pancakes etc there. When done, the table fits perfectly between the dinette and the wall.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guessing the lack of plug around the kitchen in due to cost savings and GFI issues. If you're handy, you might be able to route one from the plug behind the frig. You'll have to start from the outside frig vent and go from there.

The tip our drawer is gone in the 2010 models, but older models you can convert it to a real drawer with a $30 kit from Home Depot. see this link for info on how to order
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...9&hl=drawer

The wood shouldn't have broken. I'm guessing it was cracked/broke before you sat on it.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard. My DH actually made a drawer to go where the tip out was, utilizing the front piece. It was along time ago but I think he did post it somewhere on this site. j


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I took one of the pantry pull-outs and replaced the tip -out with it as a drawer.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

The tip-out drawer mod is very popular. Just do a search and you'll find plenty of instructions on how to correct this.

I broke one of the cheap boards under the dinette seats as well, but it wsa completely my fault. I replaced it with some peg board scraps I had laying around. Perfect thickness and strength.


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hanson said:


> My wife got home last night with our new 28krs. I love it but have a couple of comments that perhaps you folks can shed some light on. First, why the tip out drawer.......I see no purpose of this at all. Second, we have no electrical plug-in around the sink/stove area. The only one is up by the TV. And lastly, under the dinette cushions, are this paneling covers for the storage area beneath. Im 205lbs, and already broke thru one. Perhaps is wasn't centered correctly....can simple 1/4 plywood be substituted? Thanks in advance


When my husband call Keystone yesterday he asked the same question about the plug in situation with our 21rs. Trish (customer service rep) said that it's a "fire hazard" to have electrical outlets and cords so close to open burners.


----------

